# Crappie



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone try for crappies at Loch Raven Res. latley?:fishing:


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

I was their on Sat. caught 7 of them , one nice
one about 13". I saw a guy that had one about
15" or 16".


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

where were u fishing inhale?


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

Sorry if I took to long to reply

Warrent road


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

thats ok is it near the bridge or no?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Loch Raven is OK for crappie but if you really want to catch some big ones (12" & >) Liberty is where you want to be fishing. The fishing pressure for crappie is so heavy at Loch Raven that it's getting harder and hard to catch anything of decent size, especially around any of the bridges. 

There's some excellent areas at Liberty where you can fish all day from shore and not see another person. Heck if I just wanted to catch small crappie I can go to the end of my street at Lake Roland and catch 6" - 8" crappie on every cast.

It's strange that not many P&S guys fish Liberty considering you have just as good a chance of striper there than at SPSP or PLO, maybe even better.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*crappie*



lnhale said:


> I was their on Sat. caught 7 of them , one nice
> one about 13". I saw a guy that had one about
> 15" or 16".


Thanks, what was working? Going out on tue.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*crappie*

THANKS INHALE........Going there on tue. what was working?:fishing:


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i dont know the spots there 4 big crappies. I fish the bridge some and usually get small crappie or no crappie. could u tell me where the spots are cuz i would like to catch big crappie thanks.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

where is liberty?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Try Rocky Gorge or Tridelphia*








There is great crappie fishing and good shore access at both of these WSSC Resevoirs . I spent alot of my youth fishing both of them . There are plenty of walleye , white and yellow perch , and some very big channel cats that taste better than any river cat . Oh , and up til 5 or 10 years back , Tridelphia had the State Record for Northern Pike . You will need a WSSC Permit as well as a MD Fresh Water License . Here is a pic from the DNR site . Forgot this : The stripers have reproduced in both these lakes along with Liberty .:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.wssc.dst.md.us/info/watershed.cfm


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> i dont know the spots there 4 big crappies. I fish the bridge some and usually get small crappie or no crappie. could u tell me where the spots are cuz i would like to catch big crappie thanks.


I'm knot familiar with that area but if you do some work and scout the entire body of water, you might have a better idea of where the hot spots are. Some won't post location for fear of spot burning. Sucessful fishing requires some hours logged in the water. The only way to get better is to get out there. Fishing is hard work now go do work.....:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

old linesides said:


> There is great crappie fishing and good shore access at both of these WSSC Resevoirs . I spent alot of my youth fishing both of them . There are plenty of walleye , white and yellow perch , and some very big channel cats that taste better than any river cat . Oh , and up til 5 or 10 years back , Tridelphia had the State Record for Northern Pike . You will need a WSSC Permit as well as a MD Fresh Water License . Here is a pic from the DNR site . Forgot this : The stripers have reproduced in both these lakes along with Liberty .:fishing:


Mike is that WSSC Permit good for the whole season? From what I remember going back 40 yrs or so you had to get a permit everytime you fished there. Maybe I'm wrong. For some reason Tridelphia never held any interest for me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Metallica20687 said:


> where is liberty?


Here you go.http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotlibertyres.html


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

catman said:


> Mike is that WSSC Permit good for the whole season? From what I remember going back 40 yrs or so you had to get a permit everytime you fished there. Maybe I'm wrong. For some reason Tridelphia never held any interest for me.


 It's $3.00 per day or $ 30.00 for the year and includes both Rocky and Tridelphia . Pigtail branch area has great shore fishing for crappie .:beer:


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

Hey rippinlips it's in that cove after crossing the
bridge lots of tress that is what crappies like.

I fish their for years and always caught big crappie.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*crappie*

Thanks inhale........know the spot. What were they hitting when you were there?:fishing:


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

Black& Chartres. tube fish with a 1/32 jig head

Fish slow steady retrieve fish on a boober
about 3ft.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*crappie*

Yeah.........use tubes & 2" grubs on a jig head all the time. This year I'm going to try Blakemore stumpjumpers, they look like an upsidedown horse head w/ a small spiner underneith. Thanks for the info.:fishing:


----------



## reservoirratt (Apr 7, 2007)

ripinlips y so worried about the crappies? bass fishing is where its at on LR!


----------



## bos (Apr 6, 2007)

*liberty*

Used to go to ivy mill road, down by the power linesyears ago . Haven't been there in years. Last time all we got was small ones. Years ago you could fill a 5 gallon bucket up with some nice one. The beaver hut were always pretty good.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

bos said:


> Used to go to ivy mill road, down by the power linesyears ago . Haven't been there in years. Last time all we got was small ones. Years ago you could fill a 5 gallon bucket up with some nice one. The beaver hut were always pretty good.


Hardly worth the walk, now with the 15 fish limit.


----------



## bos (Apr 6, 2007)

Gnatman said:


> Hardly worth the walk, now with the 15 fish limit.


Didn,t know about limit. That shows you how long it has been since i have fished for crappy. They used to get some nice rock there at night on chicken livers.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*nada*

was on the lake today, 47 deg h2o wind, sun & no fish. Targeted the Crappie 1/2 the time & the lmb to no avail. Throw everything at them, only got a few chain pickerel. Loch Raven just aint what what it used to be. Maby it's the cold front? Any lmb caught at Liberty?:fishing:


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

Hey rippinlips did you go to fishing tuesday


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*zilch, nada*

Hay Inhale,
Yes we did......48 deg h2o windy. let them look at everything. Grubs, stump jumpers, small spinners, plastics, etc. The fish were safe, only a few chain pickerel. I think some of the prob. was going for crappie & lmb. Jumping all over lhe lake. Should have gone to Liberty I guess.....Have you been out?:fishing:


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

No I think I will give it a try on Sat.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

nice fishing with u again inhale.Im glad we met up again and u showed me how to fish them. I got 2 more wen u left but it started raining and i couldn't see my bobber so it was time to go. I got 1 crappie where we were fishing at 9 inches. ill see ya there another time


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*crappie*

I'm glad you got a couple more.

I think I caught about 30 or more crappie Sat.

See you the next time out there. I will be 
shad fishing this weekend.


----------



## rippinlips (Feb 28, 2007)

*way to go guys*

Great to hear you guys had good luck on the crappie.....they are up & bitting good right now..........:fishing:


----------

